# Whats up with my hair?



## 15198 (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone.. Does anyone else have a problem with their hair? Mine seems to be breaking or falling out more than I am used to.. Mostly when it is wet from the shower and then I comb it and I am surprised at how much is in my brush. I used to have nice thick hair too! Also my nails have been peeling and I have so many hangnails!! I am falling apart! ha ha I had written previously about the crawlieson my scalp but think this might be from anxiety. I go back to the doctors next week .It is a rather gloomy day here today and I am feeling a little stiff and achy..sounds like a good day to curl up with a book doesnt it! Have a good day yourselves.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

There is a member on this Bulletin Board who knows a lot about thyroid disorders. I remember her saying many times that when hair starts to fall out, etc, it can be a major symptom of a thyroid disorder. If I remember right, when something is wrong with your thyroid, you can take a medication, and correct it. I'll look her up, and see if she might be able to visit us, and give you some helpful information!


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Hi there, YES one of the many symptoms of thyroid disease can be hair breakage and/or falling out (like shedding). I'll post the symptoms of HYPER and HYPO-thyroidism below. To check for thyroid disease your doctor can do a blood test. I would caution you though to ask for these specific tests:TSH Free T4Usually they do a TSH alone to screen for thyroid disease, but us salty old thyroid veterans feel that the TSH alone is not enough information







Results usually only take a couple of days. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.Here is the symptoms list:EXTENDED SYMPTOMS LIST â€" FULL VERSIONIf you want to compare this to the short lists that most doctors rely on you can see them at http://www.mayoclinic.com or at the Johns Hopkins website. This list was put together with the input of many graves patients. EXTENDED SYMPTOMS LIST â€" FULL VERSION*HYPERTHYROID SYMPTOMS*Anxiety Bladder problems - increased urination or polyuria Blotchy itchy patches without rash - Pretibial myxedema, hives Brisk reflexes Congestive heart failure, atrial fibrillation, cardiac arrhythmiasDepressionDifficulty breathing, rapid shallow breathing, shortness of breathDizziness Emotional disturbances, emotional lability Eye changes, proptosisGoiterGraying hair, premature grayingHair and nail changes, increased growthHair loss Headaches Heartburn Heat IntoleranceHigh systolic blood pressureHyper brain, trouble concentrating or comprehendingHyperdefecation - up to 8 movements a day, steatorrhea (increased stool fat due to malabsorption)Hyper immune system and less of a susceptibility to other diseases, <except for other autoimmune diseases, which if thyroid disease is of autoimmune nature does make us susceptible to get other autoimmune diseases.>Hyperpigmentation of skin Inappropriate feelings of rageIncreased heart rate, palpitations Increased perspirationIncreased digestive motilityInfertility, impaired fertilityIncreased appetite Increased bone resporption, bone lossIncreased drug metabolism Insomnia, sleep disturbancesIrritabilty and Agitation Irritable leg syndrome due to nutrient deficiencies â€" patient may describe â€˜bouncy legsâ€™.Loss of muscle massLow cholesterol level which rises with treatmentLowered stamina, weaknessMenstrual Cycle Changes - Absence of flow when normally expected is called Amenorrhea. Scanty flow is known as OligomenorrheaMood swingsMuscle weakness and fatigueNail margins uneven, nails split, nails weak, cracking Nausea, vomiting Nutrient deficienciesOnycholysis (separation of nail from itâ€™s bed)Overactive libido is more common in hyper, change in libidoPanic Restlessness Skin tags <though not supported in medical literature, many of us have these, though may be more of a symptom of autoimmune disease than directly related to thyroid disease>Tremors, increased movement (hyperkinesis)Tremors of hands, lips, tongueVitiligo (patchy loss of pigmentation in skin) Weakness in muscles of shoulder girdle and large muscles of the thighs Weight loss or gain (rapid) <10% of people are reported to have weight gain, usually younger people>*HYPOTHYROID SYMPTOMS ONLY*Abdominal pain and distention Anemia Aversion to cold (Cold intolerance) Brain Function problems which include:Confusion, Disorientation, Mental fog, Memory loss - Brain fog Carpal tunnel syndrome Constipation â€" the more hypo we become, the more severe this becomesDecreased body temperature Depression which worse if patient moves into myxedema coma Dry coarse skin and hair Edema Emotional lability <unable to control oneâ€™s emotions>Enlarged muscle fibers with muscle weakness (Hoffman's syndrome) Eyebrows stop growing, <outer 1/3 of eyebrows stop growing or have limited growth> Fatigue Feeling of being overwhelmedGoiterHeadache Hearing loss, deafness Heavy menses & cramping High cholesterol and lipid levelsHoarse voice Impaired blood clottingImpaired digestion Impaired skeletal growthIncreased capillary fragility (bruising) Increased creatine phosphokinase (CPK) levelIncreased diastolic blood pressureIncreased fertility problemsIncreased menstrual cycleIrregular heart rate (bradycardia) Joint pain Lack of motivation Loss of initiative Muscle painMyxedema (waterlogged appearance of skin) puffy eyes, face, hands, feet Nails changes, nails split, break, get thickened Nasal stuffiness, dry throat Nocturnal paresthesia (hands or legs falling asleep) Nutrient deficienciesPalpitations Severe hair loss Severe weight gain even when not eating much Sinus problems and or infectionsSleep apnea Sleepiness, lethargy, insomnia, interupted sleep Slow speech Thickened, dry tongue,( dry mouth)*EYE SYMPTOMSEYE DISEASE SYPTOMS*Bad night vision <malabsorption of vitamin A, causing orange tinted palms, poor night vision> Blurring of vision Bulging eyesDouble vision Dry eyes Eyestrain Inability to close eyes to sleep (Eye lids donâ€™t close fully or remain fully closed through he night?) Lid lag Sensitive to light, even indoors StaringSwelling of eyesTearing Ulceration


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow! Now that's what I call thorough!Thanks for stopping by with all that great information, K9Mom!







Marine Mom, make sure and keep us posted on your health. And be sure to let us know how you get on next week at your doctor's!


----------



## 20502 (Dec 6, 2005)

When I was younger, I had this problem with my dry skin: on my face, on my hands and head. I used back then Asla Vital, the shampoo. I still use it, but just for prevention. Maybe it will help you:http://www.aslaskin.com/ProductLineDescrip...aspx?Category=1Best regards,Jess.


----------



## 21063 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Jesssica,Thanks for the tip!!! I checked the site and i must say that i am very impressed by the product...they seam very good, and most of all they are natural!!!Thanks again!







Your a sweetheart!


----------



## 16632 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi! I use the hdt blocker saw palmetto. Good luck


----------



## 16632 (Dec 23, 2005)

Oops! That was dht: dihydrotestosterone. It should help in women too, but check online first. Take care yo'self


----------



## 17377 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hair loss is common in FMS. Lost about half mine - thinned all over - during the six months before we found treatment.Now is healthy. Annehttp://www.FibroFix.com


----------

